# Shipping to Canada



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

just ship it and dont worry about it. Ship it in plastic though with some packaging peanuts.


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

You bet there is! There are customs forms, certain restrictions and duties may apply. If you don't tend to them, you run the risk of having the shipment confiscated.

I've shipped by both USPS and UPS. I think USPS is easier. Start with this web site for the USPS: USPS to Canada.

You can complete the custom forms online, but you'll need to get a special envelope at the post office to put the form in which is then placed on the outside of your package.

Good luck!


----------

